# Suche Laptop/Ultrabook OHNE Kamera und Mikrofon



## Koobfe (8. September 2014)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein solches Gerät. Der Preis ist vorerst egal, sollte aber die 1000€ Grenze nicht wesentlich überschreiten. Ich benötige das Gerät geschäflich und es gibt keine Hardware deaktivierung, Ausbauten oder Zugeklebe! Bitte spart euch also auch dementsprechende Kommentare.


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2014)

Ich habe mal im Netz gesucht und kein aktuelles Notebook ohne Webcam gefunden. Eventuell mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt suchen, ob es da ein älteres Gerät gibt, das noch keine Webcam hat.


----------



## Koobfe (8. September 2014)

Danke für deine Hilfe, aber ja ich suche auch schon den ganzen Tag. Ein gebrauchtes wäre aber nur eine Notlösung die ich noch nicht bereit bin zu akzeptieren, da das bedeuten würde das ich sehr viel früher erneut das selbe Problem hätte.


----------



## Research (8. September 2014)

Du kannst mal bei Schenker fragen ((mysn.de) ob die dir eines ohne zusammenbauen können.

Dell scheint da auch was zu haben: Latitude 14 5000 Series | Dell

Würde Beide mal direkt fragen.


Edit:
HP ProBook 4510
Scheit auch nichts zu haben. Auch dort mal direkt nachfragen.


----------



## BenRo (8. September 2014)

Dell ist Wünschen dieser Art gegenüber sehr offen. Einfach anrufen oder anmailen und mit den Leuten absprechen, dann bauen die dir einen Sonderwunsch ohne Kamera (zumindest war das vor einem Jahr noch so).


----------



## Koobfe (8. September 2014)

Dell habe ich bereits eine Mail geschrieben, auf eine Antwort warte ich bislang noch. Allerdings habe ich schon von vielen gehört/gelesen das auch Dell diesen Sevice inzwischen weitestgehen abgestellt hat.


----------



## Research (8. September 2014)

Wofür brauchst du das genau?

Und warum reich abkleben nicht?

Yup, Dell dreht den Service ab.


----------



## Koobfe (8. September 2014)

Das Problem ist das Folgende: Firmen mit Hochsicherheitsbereichen 
bieten einen internen Dienst zur Zerstörung des verbauten Kameramoduls an,
 welches mit einem Siegel und einem Zertifikat belegt wird, wodurch die Geräte 
dann im Hochsicherheitsbereich eingesetzt werden können. Allerdings bin ich für 
ein herstellerneutrales Unternehmen tätig, für welches ich in dutzende unterschiedliche 
Geheimhaltungsbereiche hinein muss, in welchen die herstellergebundenen
 Zertifikate und Siegel nicht anerkannt werden.


----------



## BenRo (8. September 2014)

Bei einigen Lenovo ThinkPads kannst du dir aussuchen ob mit Kamera, oder ohne, z. B. hier:
ThinkPad L440 | Für Windows 8 optimiertes, unschlagbar günstiges Notebook für Standardaufgaben | | Lenovo DE


----------



## Koobfe (8. September 2014)

Ist mir bekannt jedoch keine Option die/das Mikro auch nicht einbauen zu lassen. 

danke trotzdem dafür hab ich länger gebraucht als du


----------



## BenRo (8. September 2014)

Bullman scheint sich des Problems bewusst zu sein:



> *TIPP:* Die integrierte CCD Kamera ist in vielen Firmen            (Spionage) nicht erlaubt. BULLMAN deinstalliert Ihnen auf Wunsch            dieses Feature.


bullman.de

Edit: Wenn die das schon so schreiben, und im Konfiguratior ne Option haben um die Kamera zu deaktivieren, gehe ich davon aus, dass das mit dem Mikro auch kein Problem ist. Würde da mal anfragen.


----------



## Koobfe (8. September 2014)

Danke das ist eine Seite auf der ich noch nicht angefragt habe, werde ich natürlich gleich nachholen (; .Allerdings erscheint mir nicht klar ab deinstallation eine Hardware deinstallation meint oder eine Software. Im falle einer Software deinstallation haben die das Problem zwar verstanden, helfen mir aber kaum weiter weil mir trotzdem jeder die Kamera zukleben würde ;P .


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (8. September 2014)

Einfach mit Kamera und Mikro kaufen und dann abstöpseln bzw. abkleben


----------



## Koobfe (8. September 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Einfach mit Kamera und Mikro kaufen und dann abstöpseln bzw. abkleben


 
beste Antwort bisher hast mir super weitergeholfen bist im Gegensatz zu allen anderen einer der nicht lesen kann, obwohl ich doch extra noch darum gebeten hatte stumpfsinnige kommentare zu unterlassen!


----------



## Research (8. September 2014)

Ah, eim Hochsicherheitsbereich, warum kommt diese Information erst auf Nachfrage?

Also brauchst du ein Notebook das ab WERK, nie eine Kamere/Mikrofon hatte.


Würde mal die Redaktion von Notebookchek anschreiben.


.................
Schwierig, auch wenn ich HP nicht mag: http://www8.hp.com/de/de/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=5409285#!tab=specs
Ohne Webcam bestellen:


> Audio HD-Audio mit DTS-Studiosound; Integrierte Stereolautsprecher;  Integriertes Mikrofon (Array mit zwei Mikrofonen bei Ausstattung mit  optionaler Webcam); Stereokopfhörer-/Line-Out; Stereomikrofoneingang


----------



## norse (8. September 2014)

Und keine eigene IT die sich um sowas kümmert? Traurig, gerade bei solchen Anwendungsgebieten ist eine menge Konfiguration notwendig ...


----------



## Koobfe (8. September 2014)

norse schrieb:


> Und keine eigene IT die sich um sowas kümmert? Traurig, gerade bei solchen Anwendungsgebieten ist eine menge Konfiguration notwendig ...


 
Danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde was ich arbeite nicht weiter ausführen jedoch ist mein Anwendungsbereich eben nur innerhalb dieser Zonen ich hbae aber selbst nichts mit der Sicherheit zu tun.


----------



## Research (8. September 2014)

Wichtig zu wissen wäre:
Der Laptop hattte nie Überwachungsmöglichkeiten. Nicht mal vorgesehene Löcher im Gehäuse ODER er hat sie ausgebaut.


----------



## Research (9. September 2014)

PUSH!!!


Es gibt eine algemeingültige "Zertifizierungsstelle" dafür, das Mikrofon und Webcam nicht eingebaut sind.

Nennt sich Notar.  Nur falls wir nichts finden.


Alternativ dazu: Lass dir nen Laptop dort stellen wo du arbeitetst. Dein Arbeitssystem selber ist in einer VM auf deinem Firmenlaptop.
Einfach hin und her tauschen.

Der vorherige Post muss aber unbedingt beantwortet werden.


----------



## Koobfe (9. September 2014)

So jetzt habe ich grad mal Zeit gefunden. Zu Post 1 letzteres ist natürlich besser aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich, denn meist wied eine andere Abdeckung verbaut, sodas eben kein "Loch" zu sehen ist. Das mit dem Mikro macht keinen Unterschied da das eh keiner von außen sieht d.h. ob ausgebaut oder ab Werk nicht eingebaut ist nicht relevant.

Vielen Dank übrigens bin noch immer erstaunt wie mir hier geholfen wird. Bin aktuell dabei mit verschiedenen Anbietern zu schreiben/reden wenn man sich darum kümmert scheinen aber alle diese Optionen anzubieten.


----------



## Research (11. September 2014)

Nun, der Bedarf an solchen Geräten ist da, nur werden sie, wenn verfügbar nicht offen angeboten. Der Markt dafür ist zu klein. Und der Kunde sagt sich: Abkleben oder zumachen, kann man noch mal gebrauchen.


Da hilft nur anschreiben und extra anfertigen lassen.

mysn ist übrigens eine deutsche Firma mit exquisitem Service. Schon mal kontaktiert?

Eine Auflistung positiver Antworten wäre schön. Andere die Gleiches suchen, werden es dir danken.


----------



## seppo1887 (12. September 2014)

Schenker baut dir zur Not auch ne Kaffeemaschiene in den Labby ein. 
Der Service ist wirklich erste Sahne. Auch die Techniker brauchen meistens nur 1 Tag um einen Defekt auszubessern.
Ich kann sie dir ans Herz legen, vorallem ist jeder Laptop eine Einzelanfertigung, heißt Kundenwünsche sind leichter umzusetzten.


----------

